# Sending multicast



## bbzz (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello,
I need to stream a full HD movie to network using multicast IP as destination. Also, I need another host on this network to be able to listen to this multicast group (joining via IGMP). Both hosts running freeBSD (rest of the network is configured). Is there an application directly suited for this, or maybe its just a configuration of some sort?
Any more info on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bes (Aug 19, 2011)

May be multimedia/vlc


----------



## bbzz (Aug 20, 2011)

For some reason I can't make VLC stream to multicast. Not sure why this is so. Is there alternative to this?


----------



## bes (Aug 23, 2011)

Alternative is unknown (at least to me) . About VLC ,  maybe you will find something useful in VideoLAN Streaming Howto .There are some examples there .


----------



## bbzz (Aug 23, 2011)

I found what the issue is. Apparently my crappy NIC won't process multicast packets correctly. Tested on another computer and it works. Although the stream is still choppy at times despite packet non-congestion along the network. 
Thanks again


----------



## bes (Sep 7, 2011)

[offtopic]
Some tricks using VideoLAN : BSD-magazine 09_2011 (pdf)
[/offtopic]


----------

